# 5 reasons why Flappy Bird is the greatest game of all time



## Black-Ice (Feb 4, 2014)

Just marvel at his addictive beauty​​*Its attractively simple*:​Flappy Bird is so frighteningly basic in everything it does, the controls...well there one control: click. Its graphical design and stage design, its simple and yet perfectly impressive.​With those lips it could be argued that he's actually a duck, which would explain his trouble flying straight.​​*Its highly competitive:*​Nothing spurs a man into action nowadays faster than: "Hey I just beat your flappy bird score!"​This game demands success from you, it dangles success in front of you and then yanks it away. Deep down inside you just KNOW that you can destroy Freddy's score if you put your head down and as soon as you do, Freddy's gonna waste 2 hours of his life beating yours. Its a vicious cycle of which many are trapped. Suddenly instead of spending 10 more minutes performing a household task, you'll spend 10 more minutes trying to beat your brothers score.​​*Its highly difficult but not unfair or impossible:*​There's just no set pattern to Flappy Bird so you can never memorize a set way to approach those pipes, the game stays fresh and hard by randomly generating a different set of pipes every time. This also has the effect of hooking you in. Once you crash once you'll think "Nah it was the pipe structure, AGAIN" You'll go again and again and again hoping that while you get better from practicing you'll encounter that godly run where everything is lined up just the way you want. And even then you wont be satisfied, you will never be satisfied with your score.​This game hurts people the way Dark Souls does:​-You WILL die, its just a matter of how long it takes you to get there.​-When you die, its your fault and only trying again and improving your mechanics will help you get further.​-You need to be applying full attention to the game at every point, one split second could mean the difference between a high score and a face full of pipe.​​*There's only one way to get better*:​There is only one way to get better at Flappy Bird.​Play Flappy Bird, and keep playing over and over.​No one is a natural which means everyone is on the same level, its simply a matter of how much more time and patience you have compared to everyone else.​Every time you play you feel yourself getting better, you learn from your mistakes (hopefully) and you jump right back in, what this does is waste every second of your free time however.​​*Should I play Flappy Bird?*​Flappy Bird is a perfect game, however its a gaping pit of no return. Once you flap, you never go back.​It gets so much worse when you have friends/work mates who all play it as well.​​Essentially Flappy Bird is free and fun. But once you click install, you sell your soul.​So guys, what's your high scores?​


----------



## TyBlood13 (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm not going to play it. I've watched too many of my comrades fall to that shit


----------



## Joe88 (Feb 4, 2014)

played it once and uninstalled it
trash and a waste of 900kb on my android device


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 4, 2014)

lolno.

Played it twice, got to around 25 or so, then uninstalled. Game is absolutely boring.


----------



## Arras (Feb 4, 2014)

Tried it a few times on someone else's phone, got to ~38, never played it again. Game is fucking terrible. Go install Cytus instead.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 4, 2014)

Out of sheer indifference, I will not fall to casual gaming scum of flappy bird.


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 4, 2014)

the mrs played it today , and gave me a go , kinda addicting , but naaaa . shes hooked though.  that n fukkin CCS FML .


----------



## frogboy (Feb 4, 2014)

1) Open iFile (if using iOS device)
2) Locate Flappy Bird app
3) Open atlas.txt
4) Change pipe_up and pipe_down values to 1
5) Pipes become ridiculously small
6) Play to a score of 1,000 (higher if you wish)
7) Revert to old atlas.txt
8) Shove your high-score in everyone's face

Yeah, I uninstalled it long ago.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 4, 2014)

frogboy said:


> 1) Open iFile (if using iOS device)
> 2) Locate Flappy Bird app
> 3) Open atlas.txt
> 4) Change pipe_up and pipe_down values to 1
> ...


 
Heh, I remember doing something similar for Doodle Jump when that was a thing. Changed my high score to a couple million, everyone thought I was amazing


----------



## ResleyZ (Feb 4, 2014)

Arras said:


> Tried it a few times on someone else's phone, got to ~38, never played it again. Game is fucking terrible. Go install Cytus instead.


 
Cytus best game ever 2good4u/10

Anyway, Flappy Bird is just a 'clone' of that one tunnel game with a helicopter. Except it's 'easier'. At least go and play Techno Kitten Adventure.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 4, 2014)

Flappy Bird? Angry Bird? Angry Fish?

Developers these days are pathetic.

The one which is sort of odd to me is "Candy Crush Saga" where is that saga? It's just one shitty game.


----------



## PityOnU (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm not entirely certain how these mobile games become so insanely popular. Most of the ones that become huge are simplified clones of existing games and are extremely repetitive.

How the hell do people enjoy these things enough to put hours and hours of effort into them doing the same thing over and over? I get bored after about five minutes, and the pay walls and limitations that get constantly thrown in your face ruin the aesthetics of the game.

The only mobile game I've been able to play for an extended amount of time was Minecraft, and after a couple of hours I was bored of that as well (aka did everything there was to do).


----------



## Qtis (Feb 4, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> Flappy Bird? Angry Bird? Angry Fish?


 
Super Mario Bro, Super Mario Bro 2, Super Mario Bros 3, Super Mario Advanced, New Super Mario Bros, New Super Mario Bros U, Super Mario Land, Super Mario 3D Land, Super Mario 3D World. Am I doing it right? But I digress..

I understand your point. Trying to imagine a completely unique name is becoming harder and harder. A single word name is usually already used. Using more adjectives leads to another kind of problem.

As for the game itself, I can see why it is quite popular. Simple gameplay, short learning curve and trial and error to victory. Kinda like many profitable and popular mobile games.


----------



## spinal_cord (Feb 4, 2014)

My five reasons...
1. It's Not
2. It's Not
3. It's Not
4. It's Not
5. It's Not

Why not give Spike Dislike 2 a try, you can get it on iOS Android OUYA WindowsMacHTML5 and probably many more! It's a far better game, with more rewards, gameplay modes and challenges. Not to mention it's created by a long standing forum member.


----------



## Arras (Feb 4, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Super Mario Bro, Super Mario Bro 2, Super Mario Bros 3, Super Mario Advanced, New Super Mario Bros, New Super Mario Bros U, Super Mario Land, Super Mario 3D Land, Super Mario 3D World. Am I doing it right? But I digress..
> 
> I understand your point. Trying to imagine a completely unique name is becoming harder and harder. A single word name is usually already used. Using more adjectives leads to another kind of problem.
> 
> As for the game itself, I can see why it is quite popular. Simple gameplay, short learning curve and trial and error to victory. Kinda like many profitable and popular mobile games.


Why did you link SSFIV when you could link http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naruto...Shippuden:_Ultimate_Ninja_Storm_3_Full_Burst?  (although it's a close call)


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 4, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Super Mario Bro, Super Mario Bro 2, Super Mario Bros 3, Super Mario Advanced, New Super Mario Bros, New Super Mario Bros U, Super Mario Land, Super Mario 3D Land, Super Mario 3D World.


 
The difference is that all those Mario games were developed by Nintendo and these variations (Angry Fish, Angry Birds, Flappy Bird, etc) are done by a bunch of different developers.

Not a good comparison, Otis.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 4, 2014)

PityOnU said:


> I'm not entirely certain how these mobile games become so insanely popular. Most of the ones that become huge are simplified clones of existing games and are extremely repetitive.
> 
> How the hell do people enjoy these things enough to put hours and hours of effort into them doing the same thing over and over? I get bored after about five minutes, and the pay walls and limitations that get constantly thrown in your face ruin the aesthetics of the game.
> 
> The only mobile game I've been able to play for an extended amount of time was Minecraft, and after a couple of hours I was bored of that as well (aka did everything there was to do).


 
They become popular because they're great time wasters for the majority of smart phone users (who are considered "casual" gamers, not hardcore/in-depth gamers like yourself/others). A majority of people prefer these simple, repetitive games because they're easy to pick up and put down; you don't need to remember entire story lines or characters or items or anything, you just...play it while you poop, and then while you're eating lunch, and then while you poop again.


EDIT: 


WiiCube_2013 said:


> The difference is that all those Mario games were developed by Nintendo and these variations (Angry Fish, Angry Birds, Flappy Bird, etc) are done by a bunch of different developers.
> 
> 
> Not a good comparison, Otis.




Ok, a better comparison. Go and look at the list of all the "Super XYZ" games released on the SNES. There are approximately 100 different games that use the word "Super" in their title. This whole "Angry butts" "Dumb fish" naming trend isn't anything new.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 4, 2014)

WiiCube_2013 said:


> The difference is that all those Mario games were developed by Nintendo and these variations (Angry Fish, Angry Birds, Flappy Bird, etc) are done by a bunch of different developers.
> 
> Not a good comparison, *Q*tis.


 
With a Q. Don't want to get mixed with the elevator company 

The point I was trying to make is that making unique game names is harder and harder. Sure they may sound like others, but then again, many companies succumb to naming their games with 2, advanced, super, pro, etc.


----------



## ov3rkill (Feb 4, 2014)

If you're one of the people who haven't played that game, my simple comment would be to leave it alone. Don't download it. Don't touch that thing. Don't ever try it. Just don't... Please stay away from this game. Otherwise, once you've downloaded and played the game, you'll be giving up your soul for satan.


----------



## Arras (Feb 4, 2014)

ov3rkill said:


> If you're one of the people who haven't played that game, my simple comment would be to leave it alone. Don't download it. Don't touch that thing. Don't ever try it. Just don't... Please stay away from this game. Otherwise, once you've downloaded and played the game, you'll be giving up your soul for satan.


It's a bad game but it's not THAT bad


----------



## Sparks43 (Feb 4, 2014)

AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

OP i hate you so much


----------



## Flame (Feb 4, 2014)

Black-Ice why bro? WHY?

what next, pony is magic is the greatest thing ever? Angry Birds is even better than this shit.

sorry bro.


----------



## grossaffe (Feb 4, 2014)

The game is lame as hell.  Just because something is difficult, does not mean it is fun.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 4, 2014)

Flame said:


> Black-Ice why bro? WHY?
> 
> what next, pony is magic is the greatest thing ever? Angry Birds is even better than this shit.
> 
> sorry bro.



All this game does is make people angry, its brilliant.


----------



## Flame (Feb 4, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> All this game does is make people angry, its brilliant.


 
its one of those games where its flavour of the month.. the dev made quick buck with it and bravo to him/her.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 8, 2014)

RIP in piece remmber u 5ever


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Feb 8, 2014)

Gahars said:


> RIP in piece remmber u 5ever


 
Well not everyone want to be famous. It can destroy your easy going life.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 8, 2014)

CrimzonEyed said:


> Well not everyone want to be famous. It can destroy your easy going life.


Famous? Who cares about fame when your app racks in $50K in ad revenue every 24 hours?


----------



## GameWinner (Feb 8, 2014)

Can someone please tell me the story behind this? The creator hates it and everyone else does too?


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 9, 2014)

Arras said:


> It's a bad game but it's not THAT bad


Yes... yes it IS THAT bad. Flappy Bird isn't just a trash game... its an idea, an injustice, and a lesson about everything wrong with Mobile. Instead of Creativity being rewarded and plagiarism shunned, Flappy Bird shows that often the case its the other way around. Flappy Bird has no aspiration, no work, no ambition, no creativity, and no charm. It doesn't ever try. Its just riding off the tailwind of the casual market, as it banks ridiculous amounts of ad money each day that completely undermines the philosophy and sacrifices of game development.

Its offensive that a simple ripoff game like Flappy Bird stands to be more profitable, more successful, and more remembered than a game where art is something that's taken seriously like Another World, or Okami to name a few.

Flappy Bird holds back mobile because it's teaching developers that no one is getting tired of repetition, and that they should just carry on cloning.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 9, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> Can someone please tell me the story behind this? The creator hates it and everyone else does too?


The creator hates it mostly because it causes a shitstorm in his local community and country, where the average income is roughly $100-200 per year per person. Imagine suddenly making $50k+ a day without any kind of real "effort" after making the original game. That'll strike a nerve in many people's mind.

As for the hate for the game by the average gamer and 'temper, it's easy to sum as a general hate for anything not on a dedicated home console or PC. If someone enjoys a game and the game is released on iOS/Android, it doesn't make the game any less worthy than say a Wii U Mario game. I've tried the game and can see the challenge in it. Still I wouldn't say GOTY material, but entertaining for a while. Just like Angry Birds, Clash of Clans, Cut the Rope, Temple Run, Candy Crush Saga, etc. If nothing else, Flappy Bird is a classic example of a game that you can pick up, play a few rounds and then continue what you were doing. Can't say the same with all types of games, thus its existence.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 9, 2014)

Chocolina said:


> Yes... yes it IS THAT bad. Flappy Bird isn't just a trash game... its an idea, an injustice, and a lesson about everything wrong with Mobile. Instead of Creativity being rewarded and plagiarism shunned, Flappy Bird shows that often the case its the other way around. Flappy Bird has no aspiration, no work, no ambition, no creativity, and no charm. It doesn't ever try. Its just riding off the tailwind of the casual market, as it banks ridiculous amounts of ad money each day that completely undermines the philosophy and sacrifices of game development.
> 
> Its offensive that a simple ripoff game like Flappy Bird stands to be more profitable, more successful, and more remembered than a game where art is something that's taken seriously like Another World, or Okami to name a few.
> 
> Flappy Bird holds back mobile because it's teaching developers that no one is getting tired of repetition, and that they should just carry on cloning.


Wow.
Chill out its not that deep.


----------



## Super.Nova (Feb 9, 2014)

I'd rather have Fappy Bird


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 9, 2014)

Never played it, never will.


----------



## Chocolina (Feb 9, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Wow.
> Chill out its not that deep.


I can go deeper...


----------



## Bake (Feb 9, 2014)

I played it. It's not nearly as hard as people make it out to be. I really don't know why everyone thinks it's so hard, there are much harder games out there, like that QWOP running thingy. Was it's "difficutly" overhyped through tumblr and such? I don't know how it works but can't people make their own decisions on what's hard and not.

I made a score of 103 on it and a bit ashamed of myself. However hard or not, the game is really really boring and stupid.


----------



## Sheimi (Feb 9, 2014)

Pretty sure someone is going to mirror Flappy Birds. It's frustrating to play, but it doesn't match Ninja Gaiden 1 NES difficulty.


Spoiler


----------



## LegendAssassinF (Feb 9, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Really?
> ​


 
Gamers like you are the reason why they mass produce these sort of "games". It isn't a "game" that benefits anything just another crappy F2P "game". As you can see I use the term "game" very loosely to these sort of things. Pong too more effort to make than this game.


----------



## calmwaters (Feb 9, 2014)

So... stupid game becomes the rage; developer takes it off since he didn't want notoriety. It is gone because the developer wanted a different type of notoriety? Or was just afraid of being popular in general?


----------



## Flame (Feb 9, 2014)

successful troll is successful.

by which i mean Black-Ice the dev of flappy bird.


----------



## Narayan (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't really dislike the game but, I don't like how it got this popular. 
do people really enjoy wasting time clicking a bird and make sure tunnels won't hit her?


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Flappy Bird is the real definition of rip-off. It merely consists on tapping the screen to make an overweight bird fly through pipes who are pretty much copy pasta of the pipes from Super Mario.

It's a game made in a couple of nights yet it got an abnormal amount of downloads, I'd try to understand why, but I've long given up on comprehending what the fuck is wrong with most people's minds.

There are way better games in both iOS and Android's market.
Dead Trigger for instance, it was wondrous graphics, zombies, original zombies, and it's not that repetitive.
Shadow Gun is a PVP-based FPS. Like the game above, it has cool weapons, nice graphics and if you have a Bluetooth controller you can even use it.

Now then, those are FPS, with mad graphicz and stuff. But it doesn't end there.

Ever heard of Kairosoft?
It's a company that makes, IMO, the best management-type retro-looking video games.
Game Dev Story was a smashing success, and I still play it now. You get to create your own video game company, create software for consoles, game expos, in-house consoles, funny parodies and more.

When there are literally, and by that I mean literally, way better games in the market, why would I get something like Flappy Bird?
It provides no sense of accomplishment at all apart from the "Hur hur, I got a better score than u" situations.
It's filled with ads.
The bird's design is awful. I'll even quote Urban Dictionary on this one.


> A disabled bird who can't fucking fly and has no fucking legs,(...)he is also blind and has a v***** for a god damn mouth.


 
The existence of a thread called "5 reasons why Flappy Bird is the greatest game of all time" itself is laughable.


----------



## ßleck (Feb 9, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> Flappy Bird is the real definition of rip-off. It merely consists on tapping the screen to make an overweight bird fly through pipes who are pretty much copy pasta of the pipes from Super Mario.
> 
> It's a game made in a couple of nights yet it got an abnormal amount of downloads, I'd try to understand why, but I've long given up on comprehending what the fuck is wrong with most people's minds.
> 
> ...


 
Truer words have never been spoken. I'll never understand this hype.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Feb 9, 2014)

>Free game
>Ripoff
I don't think you know what that word means.


----------



## ßleck (Feb 9, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> >Free game
> >Ripoff
> I don't think you know what that word means.


 
I think he meant the well-known other definition of "rip-off". Which is "Something that is clearly imitative of or based on something else".


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 9, 2014)

ßleck said:


> I think he meant the well-known other definition of "rip-off". Which is "Something that is clearly imitative of or based on something else".


 

Precisely, I am aware that it is a F2P game, however, as I stated before, the tubes ie. everything except the bird and the background are "copy pasta".



			
				thefreedictionary.com said:
			
		

> rip-off (rĭp′ôf′, -ŏf′)
> n. Slang
> 1. A product or service that is overpriced or of poor quality.
> _2. Something, such as a film or story, that is clearly imitative of or based on something else._
> ...


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 9, 2014)

Starting to see why the poor guy took down his game, some of you have some deep rooted hatred


----------



## Jayenkai (Feb 10, 2014)

I have no issues with the game.

It's a bit shit, but then so is SpikeDislike..   SpikeDislike is "ball bounces, move right..." and has little or no substance beyond that.
Of course, I then added a wonderful combo system, and then made a sequel with oodles of lovely new gameplay styles and plenty of options and such, but at it's heart it's still the same game it always was.  Ball bounces, move right...

In many ways, so is flappy bird.
Flappy bird is "that helicopter game", but with harder obstacles to avoid...  It's got it's good points.
...  It's also extremely dull, lacks excitement, is ludicrously monotonous, and has blindingly-obviously ripped graphics.  But then it's a Quicky game, and shouldn't be seen as anything more.

I am, quite obviously, ridiculously jealous that such a shabby game managed to get as popular as it did, when my infinitely better SpikeDislike2 didn't do diddly-squat.
But I wouldn't hold it against the guy..  The game, maybe, but not the guy!!
I wish him all the best of luck getting through what it is he's currently dealing with, and hope he can get himself back into a coding mindset soon.

That's what coders are supposed to do.
Code..

.. The supposed ad-revenue will probably help a bit!


----------



## osaka35 (Feb 10, 2014)

It's a shallow game with not much there. But it's meant to be. Quick and dirty time waster.


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Feb 10, 2014)

BlackIce said:


> Starting to see why the poor guy took down his game, some of you have some deep rooted hatred


Lol at least I got it on my ipad before he took it off. It's not a great game, but it just a game you play to waste some time, no matter how good or bad the game is.


----------



## frogboy (Feb 10, 2014)

#1: It's gone forever.
#2: It's gone forever.
#3: It's gone forever.
#4: It's gone forever.
#5: It'll be forgotten soon enough.


----------



## 1stClassZackFair (Feb 10, 2014)

Played.. Achieved a 69 and was satisfied


----------



## Apex (Feb 10, 2014)

I know anyone else who plays it, so the appeal I guess didn't reach me. I quit after about 5 plays.


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2014)

This is what actually happened: 








Meh, Flappy Bird is plagiaristic garbage. I only play original work, like Ironpants  ;O;


----------



## Kippykip (Feb 10, 2014)

Sheimi said:


> Pretty sure someone is going to mirror Flappy Birds. It's frustrating to play, but it doesn't match Ninja Gaiden 1 NES difficulty.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 
http://kippykip.net78.net/games/fappybirdHAWseewhatididthere.htmlYour welcome...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 10, 2014)

Its been pulled from both stores bcz of too much attention to the dev

I'd just like to say that give the game to me and let me make some money too


----------



## Clydefrosch (Feb 10, 2014)

shakirmoledina said:


> Its been pulled from both stores bcz of too much attention to the dev
> 
> I'd just like to say that give the game to me and let me make some money too


 
its been pulled from both stores in an attempt to shield from what would obviously end up being a nintendo lawsuit. and he did it in the kind of way that got him a last giant rush of downloads because he was like 'hey guys... so much shame, so much troubled. gonna remove the game... tomorrow or so at 6pm sharp, ok? not right now. not without telling everyone. not without making sure that every gaming outlet and it blog gets a chance to signal boost theres only limited time left for all of you'

i mean seriously, the devs name will forever be chained with flappy bird. he can't just remove the game and suddenly, the bad rep from making a cheap game and getting comparatively rich with it will disappear.

this was one last pr stunt. and the game will probably be rebooted in about a month or so, by him. without the mario pipes.


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2014)

Clydefrosch said:


> and the game will probably be rebooted in about a month or so, by him. without the mario pipes.


The reboot will be titled "Flappy Bat" and the character will be a bat flying between stalactites and stalagmites.


----------



## Arras (Feb 10, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> Flappy Bird is the real definition of rip-off. It merely consists on tapping the screen to make an overweight bird fly through pipes who are pretty much copy pasta of the pipes from Super Mario.
> 
> It's a game made in a couple of nights yet it got an abnormal amount of downloads, I'd try to understand why, but I've long given up on comprehending what the fuck is wrong with most people's minds.
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I love Kairosoft. It's a shame they got ripped off by Game Dev Tycoon (http://store.steampowered.com/app/239820/?snr=1_7_15__13).


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Arras said:


> Ah yes, I love Kairosoft. It's a shame they got ripped off by Game Dev Tycoon (http://store.steampowered.com/app/239820/?snr=1_7_15__13).



It would be awesome if there were  Kairosoft games on Steam.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 10, 2014)

You guys are all misunderstanding.
The most successful mobile games are the simple ones with a simple objective and simple controls because they're great for passing time.
Mobile gaming is for passing time.

If you want to sit down and play mind-blowing graphics, deep storylines and fast paced action: Get a console or a PC
Its kinda strange that when companies make games more complex people complain they want simplicity, yet when the perfect simple game is released everyone complains that its not complex.

You can't please the internet


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> You guys are all misunderstanding.
> The most successful mobile games are the simple ones with a simple objective and simple controls because they're great for passing time.
> Mobile gaming is for passing time.
> 
> ...


 

There's a difference between a simple game and a tap-on-the-screen-to-make-a-bird-fly-for-30-seconds-and-see-ads game.
Backflip Madness, Sonic Dash, Dumb Ways To Die, Galaxy Hero, Osu! and Touhou Project are simple games (control-wise of course, Tohou on hard mode isn't simple at all.)
Flappy Bird isn't a simple "game", it's shovelware.

No need to get a console or a PC for story and graphics, handheld consoles and mid-range cellphones have them on the go.

About complexity, too much complexity on a mobile game, with touch controls and all that stuff, is bad. Playing the game becomes a chore instead of a leisure activity.
But give people something extremely simple ie. press start > tap to fly while dodging familiar pipes > die is way too simple.
Even something like Simon Says is way more complicated than Flappy Bird, yet the concept behind it is as simple or more simple than Flappy Bird's.



> You can't please the internet


 
True dat.


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 10, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> There's a difference between a simple game and a tap-on-the-screen-to-make-a-bird-fly-for-30-seconds-and-see-ads game.
> Backflip Madness, Sonic Dash, Dumb Ways To Die, Galaxy Hero, Osu! and Touhou Project are simple games (control-wise of course, Tohou on hard mode isn't simple at all.)
> Flappy Bird isn't a simple "game", it's shovelware.
> 
> ...


Flappy bird weren't out there to be revolutionary.
It wasn't made to push the limits of Mobile gaming, it was made to be a simple and frighteningly casual indie.
Comparing Flappy Bird to "hardcore" mobile games is like comparing a chicken shop to a 5 star restaurant. They serve different purposes and both have the right to be successful


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Flappy bird weren't out there to be revolutionary.
> It wasn't made to push the limits of Mobile gaming, it was made to be a simple and frighteningly casual indie.
> Comparing Flappy Bird to "hardcore" mobile games is like comparing a chicken shop to a 5 star restaurant. They serve different purposes and both have the right to be successful


 

I didn't compare Flappy Bird to hardcore games, I'm not that merciless.
I compared it to simple games.
I mentioned games that are simple, indie, and don't "push the limits".


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 10, 2014)

Kalker3 said:


> I didn't compare Flappy Bird to hardcore games, I'm not that merciless.
> I compared it to simple games.
> I mentioned games that are simple, indie, and don't "push the limits".


Well sonic is a big budget franchise, can't compare poor flappy bird to that
Osu is the same thing over and over just to different music,
I see your point, but I just want people to understand that for what the flappy guy had to work with and what he created, it does the job.
Instead of a plain white T shirt with buttons and a logo, he just made a plain white T shirt and it did the job.


----------



## Kalker3 (Feb 10, 2014)

Black-Ice said:


> Well sonic is a big budget franchise, can't compare poor flappy bird to that
> Osu is the same thing over and over just to different music,
> I see your point, but I just want people to understand that for what the flappy guy had to work with and what he created, it does the job.
> Instead of a plain white T shirt with buttons and a logo, he just made a plain white T shirt and it did the job.


 

As much as I don't like Flappy Bird, I can't deny that it was well received.
Well, he created the logo with this game, so his next shirt game might be good (according to me, since plenty of people in my class think Flappy Bird's awesome).


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 10, 2014)

He claims he is getting hate emails from players who have been frustrated by the game and other just angry gamers.

Good enough reason which I would like to believe over him exploiting the benefit of the removal announcement


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 10, 2014)

There's people paying $800 or more for this game on an iPhone it's their money sure but they could just buy an Android smartphone do a hell lot more for cheaper and get the game for free.

I'm guessing it's just the moronic Apple drones who're willing to pay absurd prices as always.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 11, 2014)

Addictiveness being one of the reasons it got pulled.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Feb 12, 2014)

Qtis said:


> Addictiveness being one of the reasons it got pulled.


 
Don't tell me you actually fell for that excuse. Angry Birds, Minecraft and Call of Duty are highly addictive games but you don't see them being removed from the market.


----------

